# Pool E-stop



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't find anything in the 2005 NEC regarding a pool E-Stop.

Is it a building code?

There are NO prints for this job. 

If an E-stop is required, does it just disconnect the motors, or do I need to disconnect ALL pool equiptment (Chlorine gen, heater, lights, pump, etc)?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Emergency switches are required to stop re-circulating pumps and jet pumps, for spas and hot tubs installed in commercial installations. (See 680.41)

There is no requirement for an emergency switch for a swimming pool.

Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> I can't find anything in the 2005 NEC regarding a pool E-Stop.
> 
> Is it a building code?
> 
> ...


I believe this is a locality thing, I know we were required to have it in Monmouth County at a municipal pool. it was just for the pool pumps.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Heel 600 again the previous posts are correct,remember the code is only the minimum requirements,if it is a pool that is open to the public,I might think of an E switch for shutting the pumps down.

Random wasnt it a graduation party at the Atlantic Club that a teenager with long hair got stuck and drowned that brought about 680.41


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Louieb said:


> Heel 600 again the previous posts are correct,remember the code is only the minimum requirements,if it is a pool that is open to the public,I might think of an E switch for shutting the pumps down.
> 
> Random wasnt it a graduation party at the Atlantic Club that a teenager with long hair got stuck and drowned that brought about 680.41


I believe so, I think it was an after prom lock in party. It wasn't that long ago that a little girl was killed by sitting on a floor drain in a spa with no grate or vacuum breaker. This has been getting bad the last few years.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Louieb said:


> Heel 600 again the previous posts are correct,remember the code is only the minimum requirements,if it is a pool that is open to the public,I might think of an E switch for shutting the pumps down.
> 
> Random wasnt it a graduation party at the Atlantic Club that a teenager with long hair got stuck and drowned that brought about 680.41


I am familiar with 680.41.

I know the code is the minimum. I am putting in an Intermatic timer panel near the equiptment, which is in sight of the pool. So there will be a disconnect near the pool.

All that being said, I have a call into the Elec inpector, and the Contruction Official about an e-stop.

Thanks for the help


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

DARWIN!!?

Truly I'm sorry and sympathetic to all involved. But.........


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow is all I have to say. Yes could have be avoided but a lot of things could. Safety first whether looking out for yourself...or for others. Sad stuff.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

leland said:


> DARWIN!!?
> 
> Truly I'm sorry and sympathetic to all involved. But.........


 
No if it was "Darwin" the JO that didn't put the grate on during maintenance would have had his lungs sucked out not some poor kid trying to have a good time in a spa. You think a small child knows enough to avoid a pump inlet? That is pretty harsh.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> No if it was "Darwin" the JO that didn't put the grate on during maintenance would have had his lungs sucked out not some poor kid trying to have a good time in a spa. You think a small child knows enough to avoid a pump inlet? That is pretty harsh.


 
Good point, well taken.


----------



## gardner (Dec 22, 2007)

The California ride inspector is making all the water slide parks put in E stops in for the pump motors. I am using a lot of radio frequency devices (simmilar to garage door remote) to accomplish this task. Its easier to install than running 300 feet of conduit up a tower or underground to the pump room. Cheaper for the park also. 
Kris.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

gardner said:


> The California ride inspector is making all the water slide parks put in E stops in for the pump motors. I am using a lot of radio frequency devices (simmilar to garage door remote) to accomplish this task. Its easier to install than running 300 feet of conduit up a tower or underground to the pump room. Cheaper for the park also.
> Kris.


Unless I'm mistaken (known to happen), that would not be fail safe. If something went wrong with the remote, it would not shut off the pumps.

Regarding my earlier questions, I spole to the inspector, and he;s not requiring an e-stop.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## gardner (Dec 22, 2007)

The ride inspector is a California inspector to check the safety of all of the rides in Ca. Including amusement parks, portable ride parks (in parking lots) etc. He is not an electrical inspector, and is far from it. I am not sure what california department, Government agency hired him. However, he can keep a ride from opening if his sticker is not on the ride. 
As far as the nec goes, I have not seen this in the code book. (yet.....). 
Good luck
Kris.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

heel600 said:


> I can't find anything in the 2005 NEC regarding a pool E-Stop.
> 
> Is it a building code?
> 
> ...


The E-stop is not in the NEC. It's required by the New Jersey UCC Code


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Inspector Grump said:


> The E-stop is not in the NEC. It's required by the New Jersey UCC Code


"Inspector Grump" ?

Based on your name, I think you inspected some of my jobs.

So do I just e-stop the pump(s)?


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

Did it get red tagged?

I'm working in Orange & East Newark. I work for a third party agency,so I may windup any place


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Inspector Grump said:


> Did it get red tagged?
> 
> I'm working in Orange & East Newark. I work for a third party agency,so I may windup any place


When the inspector was there, he said "I think the pumjps need to be GFIs". The pool installer said they are never GFId.

He called later that night to say they DO need to be GFId.

But good news! After talking with him a bit, he did his homework and now agrees that they do NOT have to be GFId


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome Inspector Gump! Can you please share the section in the UCC you found that. Thanks!


----------

